# Good Hair Day Hat Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

An easy lacy hat.

Whether youre having a good hair day or a bad hair day, this is the perfect hat. It is lacy and feminine making it a nice fashion accessory.

$2.50
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/good-hair-day-hat---indoor-and-outdoor-hat


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a good "go-to" hat. Pretty lace!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfect for one of my bad hair days . Lovely x


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I think this is my favorite.....that is until your next one


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

I think we should create a Southern Girl Designs fan club! How does Grace produce so many great designs! I am 4 patterns behind now. This is perfect for a Florida hat. My neighbor would love this in red. Finishing my last pair of wild things mitts now. Anyone else a fan. Would love to see what you are working on. Mary


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in for a fan club,, I just finished the wavy hat and it's beautiful... I am now working on a cowl to match the hat and then gloves for my neice..

I have a notebook just with all her designs..

Hey, they were looking for more instructors for the workshops, do you think we can con her into doing one? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you purchase this on Ravelry? I love this!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Another beautiful hat, perfect for spring!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful hat--slouchy enough for those of us who have more hair. Would be a great hat for Spring.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Very pretty, and a reasonable price, too! Recent petterns posted were really expensive ($8.00 to $9.00 each). I have to be faithful to my craft budget.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

LOVE this hat! Have purchased and printed it, and will start on it in a few minutes. Thank you for all of your high quality and beautiful patterns.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

VERY pretty!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I'm a Fan! Count me in Nancy Longley


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I love seeing patterns like this, but, wish that the type of knitting would be included. I am not a fan of dp needles and it would me to know before I buy a pattern.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> An easy lacy hat.
> 
> Whether youre having a good hair day or a bad hair day, this is the perfect hat. It is lacy and feminine making it a nice fashion accessory.
> 
> ...


Love that title and great hat tooxx


----------

